# Time to try again



## StanUk (Jan 5, 2010)

Well it's been a while since i've been here and I figured its about time I started another journal and got serious again. Last year my progress was non existent almost, my conditioning has gotten better but strength and size has NOT. Infact, ive lost some weight and im now down to around 180lbs. This has mainly been down to my lack of food, ive still been hitting the weights but not which as much determination.

So now its time to be all I can be, im 25 and I wanna go all out and see how far I can get in the next 5 - 10 years. 

So whats my plan? Well im going to start doing the 531 program by Jim Wendler, my problem last year was a lack of direction, although I always had a program in placed it lacked any real structure and there was no progress being made very often. 

Im also tracking my calories religiously and hittinf 3500 a day to be going on with. I've had one workout so far with the 531 program and i've really got a good feeling about it! I've dropped my PR's a little bit though because the last thing I want is to burnout within a couple months, one step back and two steps forward yada yada.

So, im splitting my routine into:

Sun: Squat
Tue: Military Press
Wed: Deadlift
Fri: Bench Press

The program basically revolves around these 4 movements with some assistance work, I will make sure I balance the push/pull out though since there are two push days in here.

Will post again later and tonights workout!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 5, 2010)

531?


----------



## StanUk (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, it is basically a progressive strength program that works on percentages of your 1rm.

Here is a link on Tnation: TMUSCLE.com | How to Build Pure Strength

The things I like about it is that you make progress number wise each workout, and also your final set for each compound movement requires you to do a fixed number + as many more as you can (to just outside of failure) which is good because you never know how many reps your going to do and just go balls out until you cant do anymore.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 6, 2010)

Right so, yesterdays workout:

*Tuesday 05/01 Military Press*

*Military Press*

8 x 66lb
8 x 66lb
5 x 91lb
5 x 105lb
10 x 119lb

*Pull ups*

8
8
8
8
7

*Upright Rows*

10 x 88lb
10 x 88lb
10 x 88lb
10 x 88lb
10 x 88lb

Quite happy with that workout, I think i've estimated my 1rep max quite well since I ended up with 10 reps on my last set of military press (5 is the minumum I needed) so hopefully I wont burn out anytime soon. My overhead press has always sucked I think, compared to my bench anyway, but hopefully i'll see some big improvements with this program.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm quite familiar with the program. I bought the ebook. It's one of the best was to train for strongman/powerlifting/strength enhancement as a bber.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 6, 2010)

Right then todays workout:

*Wednesday 06/01 Deadlifts*

*Deadlifts (Sumo Stance)*

8 x 154lbs
8 x 154lbs
5 x 195lbs
5 x 225lbs
10 x 255lbs

*Bent Over DB Rows*

10 x 77lb DB's
9 x 71lb DB's
9 x 66lb DB's
9 x 66lb DB's
9 x 66lb DB's

Quite happy with that, I was worried that I had over estimated my 1 rep max for Deadlifts, i've never actually maxed out since I only had 120kg of weights (until the other day when I bought an extra 20) so I had to estimate at around 300lb, I was worried I was going to burn out fast but I managed 10 reps at 255 which I was pleased with. My last couple reps may have suffered on form a bit although im not sure, which video next time. I was exhausted after that so my DB Rows after were kind of sucky bit still not bad for a bit of assistance work.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2010)

DLing is my favorite. I finally hit 425 for 4 reps on a max. I was quite shocked to say the least. Not a huge feat, but damn being stuck at 205 forever and bamm you shoot up like that! It makes your world a lot brighter!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> DLing is my favorite. I finally hit 425 for 4 reps on a max. I was quite shocked to say the least. Not a huge feat, but damn being stuck at 205 forever and bamm you shoot up like that! It makes your world a lot brighter!



205 to 425!?

Workouts look good, Stan


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2010)

Scuse me, 305 to 425. Test also helped a a little, but I was gaining before I started hitting the sauce.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 6, 2010)

305 to 425 is damn good! Was that doing the 5/3/1 program?

Thanks Gaz! Hows things?


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 6, 2010)

I am going to start this program soon, I've heard some really good things about it.

Your workouts look good.  Those are some strong military presses.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2010)

StanUk said:


> 305 to 425 is damn good! Was that doing the 5/3/1 program?


Yes sir it was. Great setup and great gains in strength without overtraining, because it includes a deloading week.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 8, 2010)

*Friday 08/01 Bench Press*

*Bench Press*

8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs
5 x 136lbs
5 x 157lbs
11 x 178lbs

*DB Floor Press*

10 x 55lb DB's
10 x 55lb DB's
10 x 55lb DB's
10 x 55lb DB's
10 x 55lb DB's

*Skull Crushers*

10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Quite happy with that workout, i messed up my numbers at the start of the bench press, hence why my warmup was almost as much as my first set. Pretty much put my whole life into that 11th rep on the last set, felt good!


----------



## StanUk (Jan 8, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I am going to start this program soon, I've heard some really good things about it.
> 
> Your workouts look good.  Those are some strong military presses.



Thanks man 



juggernaut said:


> Yes sir it was. Great setup and great gains in strength without overtraining, because it includes a deloading week.



Yeah thats what I like about it, I dont think i've ever done a deload week in my life! Now is a good time to start.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 10, 2010)

Start of week 2 

*Sunday 10/01 Front Squats*

*Front Squats*

8 x 66lbs
6 x 88lbs
3 x 119lbs
3 x 136lbs
11 x 153lbs

*BB Lunges*

10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs

*Goblet Squats*

10 x 79lb DB
10 x 79lb DB

*Single Leg Ext (Lying Down)*

10 x 34lb
10 x 34lb
10 x 34lb
10 x 34lb

Very happy with today, especially the last set of front squats, didnt think i was capable of 11 reps at that weight, I could have probably managed another 1 or 2 but I think my form would suffer, plus I was exhausted after. Lunges hurt but in a good way, think im going to have trouble sitting down tomorow


----------



## Bowden (Jan 10, 2010)

This looks interesting.
I think I may give this training method a try.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 12, 2010)

DBowden said:


> This looks interesting.
> I think I may give this training method a try.



Yeh I highly recommend it, so far so good for me!


----------



## StanUk (Jan 12, 2010)

Right, todays workout, lets see:

*Tuesday 12/01 Military Press*

*Military Press*

8 x 66lbs
8 x 77lbs
3 x 98lbs
3 x 112lbs
8 x 126lbs (used my legs slightly on the last rep!)

*Chin Ups (Bodyweight)*

8
8
6

*Bent Over DB Rows*

10 x 71lb DB's
10 x 71lb DB's
10 x 71lb DB's

*Front Raises*

10 x 22lb DB's
10 x 22lb DB's
10 x 22lb DB's

Not a bad workout, but not great. Really looking to improve my military press because in my opinion it stinks! My chin ups also blew monkey dick, there very weak compared to my pull ups, I should probably do them more often.

Weighed myself at the boxing gym last night and noticed that in a week ive only put on 0.1kg (bout 0.2lbs)  and that is on 3500 calories a day, I think perhaps its time to up them slightly


----------



## StanUk (Jan 13, 2010)

*Wed 13/01 Deadlifts*

*Sumo Deadlifts*

10 x 154lbs
8 x 176lbs
3 x 210lbs
3 x 240lbs
8 x 270lbs

*Upright Rows*

10 x 90lbs
10 x 90lbs
10 x 90lbs
10 x 90lbs
10 x 90lbs

*Pull Ups*

9
7

Quite a good workout, my grip was pretty dead by the end and I stuck to just 2 rather weak sets of pull ups. Was happy with deadlifts, took a video to check my form and it all seemed in check, apart from the fact that I have a habbit of going PAST lockout and extending my back further back which I dont think is going to do it any good! Will post the video here later.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 18, 2010)

Not updated for a few days 

*Fri: 15/01 Bench Press*

*Bench Press*

10 x 110lbs
8 x 121lbs
3 x 147lbs
3 x 168lbs
8 x 189lbs

*DB Floor Press*

10 x 57lb DB's
10 x 57lb DB's
10 x 57lb DB's
10 x 57lb DB's
10 x 57lb DB's

Happy with that one, had to cut it short though as I was going out, looking forward to this friday to the last phase!


----------



## StanUk (Jan 18, 2010)

*Sun 17/01 Front Squats*

*Front Squats*

10 x 88lbs
8 x 110lbs
5 x 127lbs
3 x 144lbs
6 x 161lbs

*Goblet Squats*

10 x 80lb DB
10 x 80lb DB
10 x 80lb DB
10 x 80lb DB
10 x 80lb DB

*Single Leg Lying Ext*

10 x 35lb
10 x 35lb
10 x 35lb
10 x 35lb
10 x 35lb

Wasnt feeling it today :\ Felt lethargic and my front squats sucked, goblet squats were ok though. Bleh.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 20, 2010)

*Tue: 19/01 Military Press*

*Military Press*

10 x 66lbs
8 x 88lbs
5 x 105lbs
3 x 119lbs
6 x 133lbs

*Pull Ups*

9
9
8
8
7

*Front Raises*

10 x 24lb DB's
10 x 24lb DB's
10 x 24lb DB's
10 x 24lb DB's
10 x 24lb DB's

Quite a good workout, was happy with the last set of military press, ready to up the weight now for the next phase after a deload week.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 20, 2010)

*Wed 20/01: Deadlifts*

*Sumo Deadlifts*

10 x 154lbs
8 x 198lbs
5 x 225lbs
3 x 255lbs
3 x 285lbs

*Shrugs*

10 x 176lbs
10 x 176lbs
10 x 176lbs

*DB Rows*

10 x 73lb DB
10 x 73lb DB
10 x 73lb DB

*Hammer Curls*

9 x 35lb DB's
9 x 33lb DB's
9 x 33lb DB's

Quite happy with that, I think I could have hit 4 or 5 for the last set of deadlifts but the first rep on the way down I scraped my shin pretty bad! Kind of knocked my confidence a bit. Even so, happy with that one


----------



## StanUk (Jan 22, 2010)

*Fri 22/01 Bench Press*

*Bench Press*

10 x 110lbs
8 x 132lbs
5 x 157.5lbs
3 x 178.5lbs
6 x 199.5lbs

*DB Floor Press*

9 x 60lb DB's
9 x 60lb DB's
9 x 60lb DB's
9 x 60lb DB's
9 x 60lb DB's

*Skull Crushers*

9 x 77lbs
9 x 77lbs
9 x 77lbs
9 x 77lbs
7 x 77lbs

Quite a good one, happy with 6 at 200lbs on the bench press (well, 199.5!)
This is the 3rd week of phase 1, next week i deload then the following week I have to add to my 1 rep maxes.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 24, 2010)

Sun 24/01 Front Squats

Deload week which involves doing 40-50% of your 1rm.. 

*Front Squats*

5 x 68lbs
5 x 85lbs
5 x 102lbs

*Lunges*

10 x 82lbs
10 x 82lbs
10 x 82lbs

*Goblet Squats*

10 x 82lb DB
10 x 82lb DB
10 x 82lb DB

*Reverse Single Leg Ext*

10 x 33lb
12 x 33lb
12 x 33lb

Not much to say about that, had to take it easy and stick to the weights.. next week I up my weightable by 10lbs so until then..


----------

